# AZZA's FAMILY ALBUM



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is that the best you could come up with? I am well respected here, you will feel the wraith of god for this thread…………...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought you were moar jacked than this Azza . . .  abusing all those supplements has done nothing for you


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought you were moar jacked than this Azza . . .  abusing all those supplements has done nothing for you



Hey, i never went over the prescribed dose, as you know not many supps work, some of the supps i had actually made me sick, all in the day of a supplement reviewer……...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Is that the best you could come up with? I am well respected here, you will feel the wraith of god for this thread…………...




lulz


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, thats one is so original i fell off my dinosaur……..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

W hy dont you do some nude kid ones Silhua, you will get banned quicker……...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2012)

Child porn will invoke a lifetime banning. I am not joking either.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

No shit, just waiting for Sihua to cross the line, seeing he is into that shit.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> No shit, just waiting for Sihua to cross the line, seeing he is into that shit.




lol a bit rich coming from you..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Man you are so unoriginal its not funny, for you to think of the shit you do, you must be one sic cunt……..who has never been to a gym but spent plenty of time coaching boys wrestling…….


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

thats a fucken big leaf u got on there azza, seems silhuas got his tongue wedged right up ur ass crack there! thought he hated u lol!

i think silhua should be banned for putting kids in the pics anyway, its fucken weak as piss silhua u maggot!

legally silhua, u might as well sign ur house and cars over to azza if he gets a lawyer on u! thats before u get sent to prison! u wank stain!


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

negd for running shit on there AGAIN silhua!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> thats a fucken big leaf u got on there azza, seems silhuas got his tongue wedged right up ur ass crack there! thought he hated u lol!
> 
> i think silhua should be banned for putting kids in the pics anyway, its fucken weak as piss silhua u maggot!
> 
> legally silhua, u might as well sign ur house and cars over to azza if he gets a lawyer on u! thats before u get sent to prison! u wank stain!




cool story bro


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

I stoop low sometimes but never post up kids in pics with others, clothes or not, i have 4 kids. I do use reverse psychology on him but and say some mean things but he started it………he should be banned, he has offered nothing here except his hatred for my legend……..


----------



## cube789 (Mar 19, 2012)

seriously uncool to post pics of lil kids mate, especially given the context.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *I stoop low sometimes but never post up kids in pics with others, clothes or not, i have 4 kids*. I do use reverse psychology on him but and say some mean things but he started it………he should be banned, he has offered nothing here except his hatred for my legend……..





aarons said:


> Silhua has all the pedo pics and wont share them with me………*.come on, i wanna see your kids*!!


 


aarons said:


> ..if your wondering *how your kid got so fat, i gave him a Mars Bar every time i fucked him*……..





aarons said:


> He out muscles you and his balls are bigger than yours, *do your kids like golden showers*?





aarons said:


> You met Silhua yet? He is the bigest tosser cunt wannabe the internet has ever seen, but i help him out *by raping his kids one a t a time*, cant do 2 things at once…….


 


aarons said:


> I have been called pedo here for years, its a bit old and stagnant *like the cock i will ram down your kids throat*…..





aarons said:


> WTF you start an imbecilic thread about me and get upset about the respone’s, you not very good at this, *Do your KIDS take it up the ASS*?





aarons said:


> *do you have any kids? If you do, i will throat fuck them*…….





looks perfectly fine..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> seriously uncool to post pics of lil kids mate, especially given the context.




context?..add the context to his posts..i think it fits perfectly


----------



## custom (Mar 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> context?..add the context to his posts..i think it fits perfectly




ur making it obvious that if they delete u, the stench will clear!


remove the kids pics siluha!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ur making it obvious that if they delete u, the stench will clear!
> 
> 
> remove the kids pics siluha!




why dont you stop clicking on this thread then dummy..problem sorted


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2012)

JFC! Azza is a peddo!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42894&stc=1&d=1332167870


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 19, 2012)

Negged the op


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42894&stc=1&d=1332167870





^^sup with that babe?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^is that a slot machine behind your pc?


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2012)

Why is Azza so Jerked and Tan compared to BigBenGay?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> View attachment 42896



looks legit...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 19, 2012)

Negged OP for the same lameness.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> looks perfectly fine..



Silhua i cant figure you out, you started this fuckin shit on MD, i brought it here, yes i said all of the above at MD, whats your fuckin point? You keep callin me pedo and i will fuck your kids so fuckoff and die


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your fuckin dead cunt……..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Silhua i cant figure you out, you started this fuckin shit on MD, i brought it here,* yes i said all of the above at MD*, whats your fuckin point? You keep callin* me pedo andi will fuck your kids *so fuckoff and die



what the hells the matter with you bro ?

we need answers


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2012)

omg bro i'm laughing so fucking hard right now.. almost as hard as Azza gets when he sees a naked young boy




> =SILUHA;2748019]


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your a mean person…...


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 19, 2012)

Post more this is some funny shit


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)

damn.. im at work and websense blocks photobucket


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG, this thread is too funny...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Conofvis (Mar 20, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


>




lmao!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

LOLZ!!!   I had no idea that there were pedofile stalkers up in this biatch.  it also looks like bigben (parliament) has been pinning some synthol in them ceps.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 20, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



This pic has been reported…….


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## dirtwarrior (Mar 21, 2012)

funny pictures


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> This pic has been reported??????.



Just contact whatever photo sharing site he's using to post his photoshopped pics of you. All's fair in love and Interwebz fa-yoodin'.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



_Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3..._

Section 7.1, Terms of Use, baby.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Just contact whatever photo sharing site he's using to post his photoshopped pics of you. All's fair in love and Interwebz fa-yoodin'.



I havent even started on him yet, its been all easy easy japanesey on my part, i honestly do not have the time, if i had nothing to do like him, and think of kiddie porn and photoshopping for pedo’s i would start a campaign of hate that would end in his destruction, i have better things to do and wont be weighing in on this anymore, i am leaving MD, those rancid cock suckers can have the pit to themselfs, all the good people have been driven out or perma banned. Next week i have to start my cycle of GH and Clen.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º°;2749769 said:
			
		

>




Genius


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Genius



Stop being a follower, you are now called Shadow, cause you follow Silhua around and hang off every word like his is the next Einstein. What is your payment for said following? A can of coke and a Mars Bar?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Stop being a follower, you are now called Shadow, cause you follow Silhua around and hang off every word like his is the next Einstein. What is your payment for said following? A can of coke and a Mars Bar?



I started this shit, cunt.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow man………..you outdid yourself there……..


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

I've never laughed so hard in my life.. omg.. Please keep these pictures coming lol


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I've never laughed so hard in my life.. omg.. Please keep these pictures coming lol



Maybe they can photoshop some of yours, seeing your a fatty…...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

There to old for me, maybe there grandkids would be better………..Got pic’s?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Your wife and grandmother, i raped them both in the ass, gave them creampies for you to suck out, my cock is thick, long and uncut, had plenty of cheese on it which they sucked off, my only question is can i play your keyboard……………….? 

PS i am taking there watchs, going to the pawn shop to get myself a tenner……..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Your wife and grandmother, i raped them both in the ass, gave them creampies for you to suck out, my cock is thick, long and uncut, had plenty of cheese on it which they sucked off, my only question is can i play your keyboard??????????????????.? 

PS i am taking there watchs, going to the pawn shop to get myself a tenner??????..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Silhua, have you got anymore pics? Or is this the best you can do? Post em up, especially the ones where i am photoshopped with your family, will make it easier for my comebacks…….


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 22, 2012)

lmfao! doesn't matter whos pic it is, that's some funny shit.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 22, 2012)

Azza is my boy, but those "To Catch A Predator" Pictures had me rollin'...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> There to old for me, maybe there grandkids would be better………..Got pic’s?



Pedo?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL!!! What am i? A drop bear?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

I approve of this thread !


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



I am getting sick of having to feed your wife, i am not your own personal chef, you know half this food goes up her fat hairy twat?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## justhav2p (Mar 23, 2012)

hats off to you Siluha!


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 24, 2012)

thats the secound neg from you Azza..... It's not my fault you are pathetic as Eddie.....

You say hard gainer???? How about pathetic human being.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 24, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## justhav2p (Mar 24, 2012)

this last one, you really out did yourself!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 24, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> thats the secound neg from you Azza..... It's not my fault you are pathetic as Eddie.....
> 
> You say hard gainer???? How about pathetic human being.



you getting all cunty for getting negged, wow??????..


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you getting all cunty for getting negged, wow……..




no, your just getting annoying..... you wine and wine like a little kid. you talk about being a well respected member here, all I see is people feeding you baby ruths once in awhile. This is a bodybuilding forum first.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2012)

SILUHA is my hero


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2012)

See, i am the Mesiah…….


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> SILUHA is my hero



Suck his dick in private please…..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## custom (Mar 26, 2012)

Siluha what is your favorite pic in this thread?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>




^^^this


----------



## custom (Mar 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## custom (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah why does Azza suck so bad ? 



Do *you* know ?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2012)

Another feeble attempt at whatever you do, its obviously not me…………….you may have crossed a line now and will get banned accordingly, i am reporting you to EVERYONE!!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^rolf...wipe your tears dunce


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmfao ^


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2012)

Lawlz!


----------



## custom (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude you out didi yourself on this one!


----------



## custom (Mar 28, 2012)

Azza you're a little cry baby fag! I heard your mom would breast feed you and the family dog at the same time


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2012)

At least we had a dog!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol
P.S. Azza is gay


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread has taught me one thing...Never, Ever...post a picture of my face anywhere, ever...that Siluha could EVER find it....


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> This thread has taught me one thing...Never, Ever...post a picture of my face anywhere, ever...that Siluha could EVER find it....




i dont mind






lmao


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> This thread has taught me one thing...Never, Ever...post a picture of my face anywhere, ever...that Siluha could EVER find it....




rolf


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its expired you bum…….so makes me look 9 years younger in the photo………….fail whale


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> rolf



Harris?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> Harris?




lulz


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 29, 2012)

Azza you suck


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 29, 2012)

There's a mighty load of epicness splattered all over this thread. Azza, you need to fight back, you're getting reamed.


----------



## independent (Mar 29, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


>



lol!


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2012)

Wtf is that? jesus cat?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> There's a mighty load of epicness splattered all over this thread. Azza, you need to fight back, you're getting reamed.



 i dont have time to fight, if i started on him i would probably get banned, at one stage at MD i had like 6 on 1 and fought hard, some of those guys now are my buddies…..the rest just gave up.


----------



## custom (Mar 29, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> This thread has taught me one thing...Never, Ever...post a picture of my face anywhere, ever...that Siluha could EVER find it....


He just destroyed azzahole1971 in this thread. Very embarassing to say the least


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

custom said:


> He just destroyed azzahole1971 in this thread. Very embarassing to say the least



yes but remember

YOU GOT POZZED


----------



## custom (Mar 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> yes but remember
> 
> YOU GOT POZZED


Dude I cant believe thats really you I thought they were just kidding...you're a fucking mess


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

kefe never said a word no matter how bad mino hammered him with photoshop.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

custom said:


> Dude I cant believe thats really you I thought they were just kidding...you're a fucking mess



i am cool……….

YOU GOT POZZED


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> kefe never said a word no matter how bad mino hammered him with photoshop.



maybe we can have a photoshop comp, Mino vs Silhua, they can use my pics, everyone else has


----------



## custom (Mar 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> maybe we can have a photoshop comp, Mino vs Silhua, they can use my pics, everyone else has


You're to gay,pedo,creepy looking need something else


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

your pics…….


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## custom (Mar 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 2, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


lol


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Synthol?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Lots of supp samples


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>




Magpedo?


----------



## Watson (Apr 4, 2012)

*NOT taking the piss azza, but u look so much like the lifeguard in the sports complex where i train lol


----------



## cube789 (Apr 4, 2012)

all ya auzzie cants look the same to me ; )

& I am taking the piss GDI!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 4, 2012)

Silhua has literally NO life and uses the internet to help fuel the little self esteem he tries so hard to hold onto every single day. Without you guys posting "LOL" and "Hahah you're so funny!", it is clearly evident that Silhua would need to hang himself while sucking on a black dick. Im just here to tell you guys, keep it up with the comments on how "funny" he is...because your guys are his only friends, and he NEEDS you all very, very much. 

Silhua has always been an extremely lonely child with no friends except his stuffed pet hamster. This is due to being touched by his father, day in and day out. Silhua has been confronted about this many times, but will truly never admit it. Silhua uses so called "Pedo Bear", to help remind him of the things his father did and still does to his millimeter peter. On the inside, he is a little girl and actually really enjoys being touched by his pedophile homosexual father.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2012)

I LAUGHED SO HARD THAT I SCARED THE DOG!

I jerk off while i wait for Siluha's very next post..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 4, 2012)

It most likely will be a photoshopped picture, in hopes someone will laugh and tell him how funny he is....that should hopefully raise his self esteem for a few hours...


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> It most likely will be a photoshopped picture, in hopes someone will laugh and tell him how funny he is....that should hopefully raise his self esteem for a few hours...




Sounds like a Win Win situation


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Silhua has literally NO life and uses the internet to help fuel the little self esteem he tries so hard to hold onto every single day. Without you guys posting "LOL" and "Hahah you're so funny!", it is clearly evident that Silhua would need to hang himself while sucking on a black dick. Im just here to tell you guys, keep it up with the comments on how "funny" he is...because your guys are his only friends, and he NEEDS you all very, very much.
> 
> Silhua has always been an extremely lonely child with no friends except his stuffed pet hamster. This is due to being touched by his father, day in and day out. Silhua has been confronted about this many times, but will truly never admit it. Silhua uses so called "Pedo Bear", to help remind him of the things his father did and still does to his millimeter peter. On the inside, he is a little girl and actually really enjoys being touched by his pedophile homosexual father.



Now that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12, when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2012)

Siluha please keep this thread alive forever.
I love you.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2012)

Is that the best he has got? Where are all the good pics Sil? You know the ones of me fucking your wife doggie and doing your mom? They were not photoshopped, post them up and be a sport…..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Is that the best he has got? Where are all the good pics Sil? You know the ones of me fucking your wife doggie and doing your mom? They were not photoshopped, post them up and be a sport…..



Actually I've seen them...plz post Sil


----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)

Sil please adjust accordingly...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 5, 2012)

win with an extra side of win^^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 6, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º°;2774599 said:
			
		

>



Ahahahhahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 6, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)

i want to give shout out to little guy,thecaptn',colochine,ice_cube789,bigmoe65,withoutrulers,custom and others who been supporting me in this thread while i am going through terminal illness..ive reached what i wanted to now its only waiting game with smile in my face


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^
Just trying to help


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2012)

GICH!


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^
Will swallow cum for coke


----------



## custom (Apr 6, 2012)

That was some funny shit  Siluha. Hate to get on your bad side!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 6, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2012)

You're dying Siluha?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You're dying Siluha?



 It's not about me, it's about people who are in situation like me and want help tho..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)

btw forgot to thank silver_back...thx babe


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2012)

a troll within a troll.







Good show OP.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2012)

While the pics are funny, they are missing something…….i am yet to see one that has made me laugh, how bout Silhua posts my face on his fat lame assed swamp donkey he calls a body…..that should be funny…..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2012)

what do you call this?...i call it floater corpse that you fish out of a lake


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 7, 2012)

Azza getting owned as usual.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


Jesus christ where do you find these pics? You sir are an interwebz ninja. You and colochine should join forces and start the  ultimate interwebz ninja clan: lulzsac


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 7, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> what do you call this?...i call it floater corpse that you fish out of a lake



Thats me but where are you, at least i have the balls to post pics, haters gonna hate, your a fuckin swamp donkey, and Psychopath, wipe the precum from your face Prince doesnt like you that much, you think your king shit cause you had your name changed, eat a dick, your face looks like someone had a party on it…..


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thats me but where are you, at least i have the balls to post pics, haters gonna hate, your a fuckin swamp donkey, and Psychopath, wipe the precum from your face *Prince doesnt like you that much, you think your king shit cause you had your name changed*, eat a dick, your face looks like someone had a party on it…..




WTF are you talking about? What a loser.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 8, 2012)

Epic Thread


----------



## Noheawaiian (Apr 8, 2012)

PSYCHOPATH. said:


> WTF are you talking about? What a loser.



Probably the only post of yours that I agree with


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^prince doesn't like you


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



lmfao


----------



## Noheawaiian (Apr 9, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º°;2777829 said:
			
		

> ^^^prince doesn't like you



^^^^prince listens to me more than you


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^you well hated here..you should leave


----------



## Noheawaiian (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^^isn't well respected


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)

^^my green rep count bigger than yours


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread is possibly the most total all around ownage I have seen on the interwebs. Nice work Siluha.....


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 10, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


I sure hope azza wasn't wearing those shoes after labor day.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was teabagging your moms head…..


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 10, 2012)

mum sure loves some tea, especially with some floater corpse. Delicious


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

you full on sick man…...


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking Azza may be a fkg lebbo


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

nah brotha i am caucasian…...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

beastiality post reported….


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 11, 2012)

Pure awesomeness


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 11, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


"Ooh what a lovely tea party."


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing here has made me laugh yet, but i did smile at the magnetic dwarf, just a shame Silhua had to cover his face with mine...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Nothing here has made me laugh yet, but i did smile at the magnetic dwarf, just a shame Silhua had to cover his face with mine...




this thread was not created to make you laugh..it was created to laugh at you dunce


hope this helps


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> this thread was not created to make you laugh..it was created to laugh at you dunce
> 
> 
> hope this helps



Listen up punk, your lame assed pics might amuse some of the members here, but it wreaks of your insecurities and lust for trannie penis…...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Listen up punk, your lame assed pics might amuse some of the members here, but it wreaks of your insecurities and lust for trannie penis…...




your constant posts in this thread wreaks much more about your insecurities and lust for underage penis..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


> my constant posts in this thread wreaks of much more about my insecurities and lust for underage penis..




*dude*


----------



## custom (Apr 12, 2012)

Its poll time! Put it up, lets see who likes it and who doesnt.......Maybe a little side bet, if more people like it Siluha stays. More people hate it Azza goes. If ya both agree Im sure a Mod will hook it up. We all love the voting game..........my money is on Siluha


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

Make it happen, you are a fuckin dork…...You have no money, look at my rep counter, i am well respected, i have won almost all my e-fights and i have many fans, shit i get rep just for making you look like a swamp donkey, i have this win in the bag……i am about to get an elite membership………careful what you ask for, and last time i looked no one has ever left after being called out…..


----------



## Watson (Apr 12, 2012)

ima vote independant!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vote me and rid this place of Silhua and all his filth and depravity


----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)

custom said:


> Its poll time! Put it up, lets see who likes it and who doesnt.......Maybe a little side bet, if more people like it Siluha stays. More people hate it Azza goes. If ya both agree Im sure a Mod will hook it up. We all love the voting game..........my money is on Siluha



This.
(and we rarely agree)


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

The poll would be for who likes either one of us, just cause the cunt can photoshop doesn’t give him a advantage over me, it should be for who offers more to this site, who has more informed posts and is generally well liked, anyone can photoshop and wage a silly war………..if i had his pics what would you think would be done with them?


----------



## Watson (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah but if we got rid of all the dirty minded fucks, pigs, pozzers, perverts, roid ragers in AG there would only be like 3 people left!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

He can stay, just back off me would be nice, i am not sure what started all this shit, but i am pretty sure it was him, he hates on almost everyone at MD, starts stupid threads on Pro Body Builders yet barely moves his own weight…..truce or fight to the death, we will let that fat cunt decide, i am going to bed…..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Make it happen, you are a fuckin dork…...You have no money,* look at my rep counter, i am well respected, i have won almost all my e-fights and i have many fans, shit i get rep just for making you look like a swamp donkey, i have this win in the bag……i am about to get an elite membership………careful what you ask for, and last time i looked no one has ever left after being called out*…..




^^^40 year old father of four...dunce,seriously seek help


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 12, 2012)

I lmfao'd at every picture in this thread, don't take shit so serious aaron


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^wants a poll too to see if he's well liked here


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ Wants to taste my pole.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 12, 2012)

how about a little less talk and a some more pics of azza


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> ^^^ Wants to taste my pole.




guilty


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Makes me excited


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2012)

custom said:


> Its poll time! Put it up, lets see who likes it and who doesnt.......Maybe a little side bet, if more people like it Siluha stays. More people hate it Azza goes. If ya both agree Im sure a Mod will hook it up. We all love the voting game..........my money is on Siluha



Executive decision: Siluha stays.

Azza will be provided with counciling services and proper defibrillator training.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 12, 2012)

custom said:


> Its poll time! Put it up, lets see who likes it and who doesnt.......Maybe a little side bet, if more people like it Siluha stays. More people hate it Azza goes. If ya both agree Im sure a Mod will hook it up. We all love the voting game..........my money is on Siluha


I stand corrected if no one likes it Siluha goes


----------



## custom (Apr 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Executive decision: Siluha stays.
> 
> Azza will be provided with counciling services and proper defibrillator training.


As much as I would like to tie you to the back of my truck and drag you down a gravel road , its a good ex. decision


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 12, 2012)

Choda boy^^


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

Silhua it was Custom that wants a poll (pole) i just agreed with the cunt. I actually dont give a fuck about the pics, keepem coming, just dont cross the line, you are like the court Jester?????????DO WHAT YOU WANT??????seeing you have the time.


----------



## custom (Apr 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Silhua it was Custom that wants a poll (pole) i just agreed with the cunt. I actually dont give a fuck about the pics, keepem coming, just dont cross the line, you are like the court Jester………DO WHAT YOU WANT……seeing you have the time.


Dude you're a complete loser. I've never seen such ownage ever! You say you're well respected please show me by who......what a joke


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 12, 2012)

Sticky this thread...

In fact, to join the site... you should have to first read through it.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2012)

custom said:


> Dude you're a complete loser. I've never seen such ownage ever! You say you're well respected please show me by who......what a joke



Let me retort, are you suggesting that you did not imply such poll? Ownage is one thing, your self ownage is another, you either make the fuckin poll yourself or never suggest such a thing again, fuck off and let the grown up’s speak. I am not hating on you, just dont think you are mature enough for a seat at the table…….


----------



## custom (Apr 13, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Let me retort, are you suggesting that you did not imply such poll? Ownage is one thing, your self ownage is another, you either make the fuckin poll yourself or never suggest such a thing again, fuck off and let the grown up’s speak. I am not hating on you, just dont think you are mature enough for a seat at the table…….


This post is as bad as the pm you sent me this morning saying " whatch out you're on thin ice". And why you worried that I might sit at the table with the adults? Is it cause you'll be sitting at the "kiddy table". BTW did your city ever lift the ban of you go outside before all the children in your town are all asleep?  PEDO... Did you give notice to the local PD you're in town...its the law for all pedos you know


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 13, 2012)

custom said:


> this post is as bad as the pm you sent me this morning saying " whatch out you're on thin ice". And why you worried that i might sit at the table with the adults? Is it cause you'll be sitting at the "kiddy table". Btw did your city ever lift the ban of you go outside before all the children in your town are all asleep?  Pedo... Did you give notice to the local pd you're in town...its the law for all pedos you know



*moral of the story………..kids* * “dont do crack"*


----------



## custom (Apr 13, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *moral of the story………..kids* * “dont do crack"*


There you go again another quote with the word "kids" in it..........pedo


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 13, 2012)

Your on thin ice…..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)

decision is pending..


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Your on thin ice…..


I've heard that before......but the ice never breaks


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

Azza please let me know when you come to New Jersey so I can take my kids out of state when you cum


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Your on thin ice…..



and the sun is coming up


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>




It's the Where's Waldo pedophile edition... I founded him !


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

custom said:


> Azza please let me know when you come to New Jersey so I can take my kids out of state when you cum



you having kids is like Whitney Houston having no blow…..your both shit out of luck!!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



she only had a six pack


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



mad jealousy at me scoring


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


Whenever I need a quick laugh, just need to look at this thread. I havent been here as long as some of the other members but this has to be in the top 5 all time best threads in anything goes


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

your going on ignore bitch……….what have you ever offered this site?


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your going on ignore bitch……….what have you ever offered this site?



Oh no.....not that.....not the ignore list.....ahhhhhhhh


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

I cant see it write it again KNOB, your on ignore and your attempts are futile, like your mom’s crack dealer…..


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I cant see it write it again KNOB, your on ignore and your attempts are futile, like your mom’s crack dealer…..


Lets not get on moms since I was on your's last night


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice comeback and selfownage, get this, i cant see what you have written, you are on ignore, but knock yourself out, shits getting hillarious…..


----------



## custom (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Nice comeback and selfownage, get this, i cant see what you have written, you are on ignore, but knock yourself out, shits getting hillarious…..


Wait a minute you tell me you cant see my posts yet you tell me "nice comeback" Man you really are a fucking idiot. I dont even have to post anything you just make yourself look like an azza. Dumbass


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

Knock Knock

Who’s there

Custom

Custom who,

Custom who is on ignore and i cant see what the brutal selfownage he is doing to himself, get a noose buddy…..


----------



## custom (Apr 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Knock Knock
> 
> Who’s there
> 
> ...


Get back to me after your play date is over or before the bot scout meeting


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ignore means i cant see what you post, but keep up the ownage of yourself, everyone here is laughing at you


----------



## custom (Apr 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Ignore means i cant see what you post, but keep up the ownage of yourself, everyone here is laughing at you


Why dont you make a pole (not suck on one) whos laughing at Custom


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 15, 2012)

Another post another ignore, the little fella doesnt get it……..this is beyond stupid from you…..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2012)

like wow….


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

i dont know azza, some of them are a good look


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



this one looks like ur packing heat that would make ben run in fear!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2012)

You saying Ben is an asian dude?


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 16, 2012)

I have'nt posted here in a couple of months and azza is still negging me.  I'm gutted!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

I negged you again, just saying, keeping it real MOFO……..


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 17, 2012)

*Brutal Motha Fuckin Ownaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage*


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

?


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I negged you again, just saying, keeping it real MOFO……..



What will happen if you keep "negging" me?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well you probably get negged a lot, so you will be in da REDZONE, where only the most hated dickwads go………just saying…..


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Well you probably get negged a lot, so you will be in da REDZONE, where only the most hated dickwads go………just saying…..



What is this REDZONE you speak of? Will I be banned? defibrillated? what?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> What is this REDZONE you speak of? Will I be banned? defibrillated? what?




decision will be pending..


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 17, 2012)

I heart this thread


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 17, 2012)

Cup a coffee, smoke a bowl, Siluha thread, off to the gym......great way to start every morning!!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> What is this REDZONE you speak of? Will I be banned? defibrillated? what?



Check Customs Redzone, to him being red is like a badge of disgusting honor……….poor, poor badge…..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> decision will be pending..



post another pic or GTFO


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)

You are the sole reason i wont post anymore on this site, not because you think you owned me, but because of this. I tried to help out the pit, once KOS posted his pics and the World Pharma sponsored challenge started i decided to enter and the rest is history, you used my pics and attacked me and other???s, its not even funny anymore. That was the last time i ever help this site and this site will be worse without me here. Not all the pitters wanna see you constant harassment of members. 

Your the clown scrotum prince, people laugh at your insecurity, just cause you photoshopped a few pics its like you are gods gift to the computer, tell me this foetus rapist, what the fuck have you done with your life? What is your success? What is your legacy? What ever good have you ever done anyone? Fuckin none, you are a worthless human, your not fit to breath and you are addicted to being up your own ass. I have a picture of you, yes thats right a mental picture of a fat balding gay scat lover who never amounted to anything in his miserbale life living with his crack headed mom in her basement and being wheeled outside like a freak and shopping with a helmet on. Licking car windows and chasing sweat shadows.


----------



## custom (Apr 17, 2012)

The red zone my brother is like the red zone in football for azza, its when hes 20 yards behind a minor ready to strike


----------



## custom (Apr 17, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> You are the sole reason i wont post anymore on this site, not because you think you owned me, but because of this. I tried to help out the pit, once KOS posted his pics and the World Pharma sponsored challenge started i decided to enter and the rest is history, you used my pics and attacked me and other’s, its not even funny anymore. That was the last time i ever help this site and this site will be worse without me here. Not all the pitters wanna see you constant harassment of members.
> 
> Your the clown scrotum prince, people laugh at your insecurity, just cause you photoshopped a few pics its like you are gods gift to the computer, tell me this foetus rapist, what the fuck have you done with your life? What is your success? What is your legacy? What ever good have you ever done anyone? Fuckin none, you are a worthless human, your not fit to breath and you are addicted to being up your own ass. I have a picture of you, yes thats right a mental picture of a fat balding gay scat lover who never amounted to anything in his miserbale life living with his crack headed mom in her basement and being wheeled outside like a freak and shopping with a helmet on. Licking car windows and chasing sweat shadows.


Bro you completely owned this guy. If you ran a pole I would think 96 out of 100 would vote OWNAGE the other four votes would've been casted by AZZA himself and the three boy slaves he has chain and ball gagged to his bed post


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes total ownage of azza but all pitters act like they have been dropped on thier heads a couple times to many......


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought I saw you walking down the street today Azza... 

You were far away... 

I began to run.

As I came up you I realized...




*" This isn't Azza "* ...









It's just a huge pile of* shit*...

Anywho sorryz 4 da cunfewshin 

​


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> You are the sole reason i wont post anymore on this site, not because you think you owned me, but because of this. I tried to help out the pit, once KOS posted his pics and the World Pharma sponsored challenge started i decided to enter and the rest is history, you used my pics and attacked me and other’s, its not even funny anymore. That was the last time i ever help this site and this site will be worse without me here. Not all the pitters wanna see you constant harassment of members.
> 
> Your the clown scrotum prince, people laugh at your insecurity, just cause you photoshopped a few pics its like you are gods gift to the computer, tell me this foetus rapist, what the fuck have you done with your life? What is your success? What is your legacy? What ever good have you ever done anyone? Fuckin none, you are a worthless human, your not fit to breath and you are addicted to being up your own ass. I have a picture of you, yes thats right a mental picture of a fat balding gay scat lover who never amounted to anything in his miserbale life living with his crack headed mom in her basement and being wheeled outside like a freak and shopping with a helmet on. Licking car windows and chasing sweat shadows.




^^its actually a love letter azza wrote me


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> ^^its actually a love letter azza wrote me



where’s your pics again you fat fuck?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> where’s your pics again you fat fuck?




what is your legacy?


----------



## haussanator (Apr 17, 2012)

what a wierdo


----------



## custom (Apr 17, 2012)

I really should have waited till the morning wake and bake to open this thread......Post some Silhua Im going to bed


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

The sig gets me every time.... gawd damn you suck Azza


----------



## Clothar666 (Apr 19, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Perfectly shaped penis.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

Apparently Silhua is big and ripped, he posted a picture of himself (stolen picture and wont prove otherwise at MD)

My question is this, if he apparently looks better than anyone in AG, then why not post the picture months ago and own the hell out of anyone, he even has these faggots running around saying its him and they have confirmed it on his FB page. I want Silhua to have the recognition he deserves by PM’ing every promoter out there and getting him to guest pose…...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^i love a smell of melting pork in the mornings


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> ^^^i love a smell of melting pork in the mornings



in that case get ya face out of your trannies boys twat….


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)

^^the gloves are off now


----------



## custom (Apr 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


Now this is some funny shit......where do you find these pics bro


----------



## custom (Apr 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


I remember another guy that could walk on water.........


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> ^^the gloves are off now



whys that? You have finished fist fucking your trannie lovers bung hole?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)

^^my utmost respect for you is gone now


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck you spend some time on me, what a waste Mr i have no life and stole picture of one buffed human…...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Fuck you spend some time on me, what a waste *Mr i have no life and stole picture of one buffed human*…...






azza1971 said:


> *your pic actually looks stupid, bald, sunken chest, shit lat spread, over sized pants, i could go on*….



azza,you need to decided which story you gonna run with..either its me or not...hope this helps


----------



## Clothar666 (Apr 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Apparently Silhua is big and ripped, he posted a picture of himself (stolen picture and wont prove otherwise at MD)
> 
> My question is this, if he apparently looks better than anyone in AG, then why not post the picture months ago and own the hell out of anyone, he even has these faggots running around saying its him and they have confirmed it on his FB page. I want Silhua to have the recognition he deserves by PM???ing every promoter out there and getting him to guest pose???...


Care to post his pic ?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2012)




----------



## custom (May 3, 2012)

I'm so glad I smoked a bowl before I opened this thread.....lol  The black hooker is the best


----------



## coolhandjames (May 3, 2012)

Azza you should just kill yourself no one person could EVER come back from such shittin's


----------



## custom (May 3, 2012)

A beheading pic would be nice.


----------



## azza1971 (May 3, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Azza you should just kill yourself no one person could EVER come back from such shittin's



i dont have to come back, i clearly own the fucka cause he cant get me out of his head, he wastes all his time on me following me around like a fuckin shadow on 2 different forums and every post, thread i do, he is there…..i say DO MORE

post more pics, all you other jackassed cunts can get my pics from here and do the same, fuckin do it, call me what you will, do to me what you will, but you are wasting your time not mine, and i am a thick skinned muthafucka so eat shit and die...


----------



## custom (May 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i dont have to come back, i clearly own the fucka cause he cant get me out of his head, he wastes all his time on me following me around like a fuckin shadow on 2 different forums and every post, thread i do, he is there…..i say DO MORE
> 
> post more pics, all you other jackassed cunts can get my pics from here and do the same, fuckin do it, call me what you will, do to me what you will, but you are wasting your time not mine, and i am a thick skinned muthafucka so eat shit and die...


Are you telling me that someone here is coping the pics and posting them on another site.....thats fucking a riot


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Azza is a registered pedo. As long as we know where he is, he's allowed to stay


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>





Hahahahaha! 

That is some of the funniest shit I have ever seen! Good photoshop!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 4, 2012)

Why is he getting called a Pedo? someone elaborate on the story


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why is he getting called a Pedo? someone elaborate on the story



Azza publically announced he was going to molest other member's children in horrible ways.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why is he getting called a Pedo? someone elaborate on the story




Negged for havin your eyes wide shut


----------



## coolhandjames (May 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i dont have to come back, i clearly own the fucka cause he cant get me out of his head, he wastes all his time on me following me around like a fuckin shadow on 2 different forums and every post, thread i do, he is there???..i say DO MORE
> 
> *post more pics,* all you other jackassed cunts can get my pics from here and do the same, fuckin do it, *call me what you will, do to me what you wil*l, but you are wasting your time not mine, and i am a thick skinned muthafucka so eat shit and die...





You heard the man.


----------



## azza1971 (May 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza publically announced he was going to molest other member's children in horrible ways.



Listen Captn Cunt, this dickhead has been calling me Pedo for ages, when it got to me a bit i used reverse physiology on him and told him i would throat fuck his kids, i also said i would bang them in the ass, and asked him if they like golden showers, this is AG and i couldnt fuckin care less Captn Crunch, Silhua started on me and he should be prepared for what i give back, or fuck off eat shit and die like a mutha fucka


----------



## custom (May 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Listen Captn Cunt, this dickhead has been calling me Pedo for ages, when it got to me a bit i used reverse physiology on him and told him i would throat fuck his kids, i also said i would bang them in the ass, and asked him if they like golden showers, this is AG and i couldnt fuckin care less Captn Crunch, Silhua started on me and he should be prepared for what i give back, or fuck off eat shit and die like a mutha fucka


I get it..........


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Listen Captn Cunt, this dickhead has been calling me Pedo for ages, when it got to me a bit i used *reverse physiology* on him and told him i would throat fuck his kids, i also said i would bang them in the ass, and asked him if they like golden showers, this is AG and i couldnt fuckin care less Captn Crunch, Silhua started on me and he should be prepared for what i give back, or fuck off eat shit and die like a mutha fucka



i swear azza every time you post fail god is on stand by..there is no thing as ''reverse physiology''..

physiology(fizz-ee-all-oh-jee)-is the study of how the organ system of a lifeforms function

psychology(sigh-call-oh-jee)- is the study of thought processes 


hope this helps


----------



## coolhandjames (May 4, 2012)

LOL Reverse physiology - The unstudying of living organsims

Azza if you leave this site, i'm gone too.


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> LOL Reverse physiology - The unstudying of living organsims
> 
> Azza if you leave this site, i'm gone too.




dont use reverse anthropology on azza please


----------



## custom (May 4, 2012)

Beheading pic would be nice....2nd request


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (May 4, 2012)

^^^ that is gross theres a black dude somewhere that fucks that.


----------



## custom (May 4, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


Sides from his SUPER CLEN


----------



## cube789 (May 4, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


> dont use reverse anthropology on azza please


----------



## azza1971 (May 4, 2012)

Heartless fags


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2012)

I like to pick on Azza, well just because it is easy to do. But, he is a good sport about it.


----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)




----------



## custom (May 11, 2012)

Wanted a reason to pack a bowl.......just found it!


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Listen Captn Cunt, this dickhead has been calling me Pedo for ages, when it got to me a bit i used reverse physiology on him and told him i would throat fuck his kids, i also said i would bang them in the ass, and asked him if they like golden showers, this is AG and i couldnt fuckin care less Captn Crunch, Silhua started on me and he should be prepared for what i give back, or fuck off eat shit and die like a mutha fucka



You mad bro?


----------



## custom (May 11, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>


How can you not laugh


----------



## azza1971 (May 11, 2012)

custom said:


> How can you not laugh



try laughing with your teeth kicked down your throat cumdumpster


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2012)

custom said:


> Wanted a reason to pack a bowl.......just found it!



Yeah, this thread really is a gym amongst the other garbage on IM lately. Fun and interesting threads are at an all time low. PMSing bloody vaginas crying about sponsors is at an all time high.


----------



## justhav2p (May 14, 2012)

I just saved this thread from going onto the secound page.....


----------



## justhav2p (May 14, 2012)

I just saved this thread from going onto the secound page.....


----------



## [SIL] (May 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Noheawaiian (May 31, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

Nice Noh, keep them coming bro...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome back Sil


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)

the gloves are off now


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 12, 2012)

This thread > Perfection... Question ?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Coop817 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sil - if you ever end this thread, I'll kill your family.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 13, 2012)

thread should be a sticky ..


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 14, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



azza the albino chimp


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^ hey boys its gang rape time


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Nov 16, 2012)

poor azza, his ass torn asunder for the 1ooth time by the abomination that is Sil

kudos sil u phunny phucker


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



^^^ 19 yrs training and placebo abuse 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)

pissing myself laughing here while trying to eat oats lol


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 20, 2012)

hope you choke cunt!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 20, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> hope you choke cunt!!


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> hope you choke cunt!!



im over 13 azza, not ur type!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know Sil is only taking the piss, but fuck he spends some time on me, even more time than his fucking fat fagot boyfriend


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I know Sil is only taking the piss, but fuck he spends some time on me, even more time than his fucking fat fagot boyfriend



because you are like a family member to me..


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I know Sil is only taking the piss, but fuck he spends some time on me, even more time than his fucking fat fagot boyfriend










^^ Thin ice


----------



## custom (Feb 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


Sil I had to show my wife this thread, took us about 45 minutes to see all the pics. I NEVER saw her laugh so hard in my life. She said this pic was the best of all....lol


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

lol, me being more famous than the op


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------

